# For those upgrading: Any regrets about spending so much on Kindle accessories?



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Although I am a handbag and shoe fiend...I have exercised a lot of restraint when it comes to accessorizing my Kindle.  I bought an SF bag which I sold.  Other than that, I've only had an M-Edge cover (actually, I am on #2 but only because the first one wore out) and no skins. And I'm still using my K1...and when I look at upgrading, remind myself that I need to factor in a new cover, etc.  

So many K2 owners here have multiple covers, skins, etc...its fun reading about and very tempting at times.  So I was wondering about  those of you now upgrading to a K3 after spending so much on your K2: 

Do you have any regrets about spending so much accessorizing your K2?  

Do you see yourself going loading up on K3 accessories like you did for your K2?


----------



## Carld (Dec 2, 2009)

I bought the lighted case and 2-year warranty. I didn't buy any accessories for my K1, still using the original cover. So I thought I could splurge a little on my K3. I'll have to wait and see how well the light on the case works to decide if I regret it or not.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Carld said:


> I bought the lighted case and 2-year warranty. I didn't buy any accessories for my K1, still using the original cover. So I thought I could splurge a little on my K3. I'll have to wait and see how well the light on the case works to decide if I regret it or not.


I stuck with the original K1 cover for a long time...and only switched when M-Edge came out with the eLuminator light. Having a cover with a light is a must for me (I also have the cover with the built in light wedge for my Sony PRS-505 and love it)


----------



## tjayz (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm not upgrading - well not yet anyway! - and one of the main reasons is because I've spent so much on accessories for my K2 which will not fit the K3, such as my 3 (yes three, *blush*) Noreve covers.

Having said that, I've decided that I'm not buying anything else for K2 unless it can also be used for K3 and a good example of that is the M-Edge Icon Sleeve which I ordered last week.  As it is a sleeve and has a flap which fully covers the opening, I see no reason why it could not be used for the smaller K3, and best of all, it was on sale for half price - $29.99 instead of $59.99    They only have two colors left, I got the emerald green and can't wait for it to arrive on Monday


----------



## panhandlejane (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, I'm a fairly new K2 user, so I'm not upgrading.  I had bought a Tuff Luv cover for my K2 and a Mighty Brite light, and I'm quite satisfied with all three items.  If I were to spend more on a reader right now, I would try to find a really cheap price on something that would read DRM-protected ePUB files.  I do love the K2 though.

I should also add that I have repurposed a quilted bag that I found on etsy for those occasions when I need my Kindle and a notebook.  It is exactly the right size with a handy carrying strap.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, absolutely.  I'm not upgrading yet, but when I do I will NOT be buying any accessories except the amazon cover.  The change in size has made me regret buying a more expensive cover.  In fact, I will delay upgrading until my K2 dies.  It works just fine and the newer Kindle does not offer any significant improvements that help justify the expense.

Now, if by some miracle the hinges of the new Kindle fit the existing covers, well then, there is no issue.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, I regret that originally there was only the white choice in Kindles and so I had to spend money on skins to keep them clean. Now I won't have to - I'm getting the graphite option to go with my DXG.

I'm also getting the Amazon cover for my K3 so I can have it protected straight away - never used a hinged cover before but if it's ok I will NOT be spending any money on anything else!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't plan to upgrade right now. But, I have to say that part of the reason is the money I've put into buying covers and skins. When I decide to upgrade, I probably won't spend as much in accessories.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

No regrets for me. But I think that's because I've been pretty restrained with buying K2 accessories because I knew there was a strong possibility I would upgrade. I've owned my K2 for about one year and four months. During that time, I bought a total of three skins (used them all), an e-Luminator and a red Noreve cover. I really wanted to get an Octovo cover and sleeve and an MEdge sleeve but resisted. For the K3, I'll probably start off with an MEdge or Octovo sleeve and a light I can use without a cover. If I feel like I really need a cover, I might go with MEdge's New Yorker. I really loved Noreve's cover, but I don't think I want to wait a month to get it. But who knows?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Not upgrading yet, but the only Kindle purchase I regret even a little was getting caught up in the Oberon hype.  Even that purchase though, I learned a lot from, and a good friend is still using it, do it wasn't a waste.  After 18 months of using a K2, I now know what is and isn't important in accessorizing for it, and when and if I do finally upgrade, what I buy for the new model will be pretty minimal as a result.  There won't be any "experimenting" to find the right cover this time around;  I'll buy the leather MEdge page sleeve (or equivalent) in a nice color and a skin I like and call it a day.

I'm really glad I stopped buying the Kindle-specific Borsa Bella bags though and went with new purses from her instead.  Those purses not only work with the new kindle just as well as the old, they fit the iPad as well.  One lesson learned:  the best accessories aren't necessarily device specific!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have no regrets at all. I had several skins and my Oberon. I enjoyed them for a year. I was going to buy a new cover anyway. I'll skin my K3 and buy a new Oberon as well.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Magenta said:


> I will NOT be buying any accessories except the amazon cover. The change in size has made me regret buying a more expensive cover.


I too do not plan on buying any accessories for my graphite Kindle except for the Amazon cover with booklight. Because of the graphite color, I doubt if I'll buy any skins for it. Thank goodness I'd only bought one case (JAVOedge leather croc in black) and one Decalgirl skin for my K2. Because the Kindles seem to change almost every year, I don't want to spend a bunch of money on accessories. I tell myself I won't buy the K4 until my new K3 breaks, but who am I fooling? I'll probably buy it anyway. Just like I told myself a few months ago that I would NOT buy a K3 until my K2 broke, but I couldn't help myself...here I am, desparately waiting for my K3 to arrive while my K2 is perfectly fine!!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

A few regrets...but I'm already planning on what I'm going to buy for K3.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Patricia said:


> A few regrets...but I'm already planning on what I'm going to buy for K3.


Same here. I managed to keep myself to one Oberon K2 cover for so long, and then suddenly wound up with 3. I do love them though. At least they'll be going to a good home.

My plan is to keep it to one for the K3.. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes and no. At the time it was fun looking at pictures and decals and see how gorgeous they all looked and so I plunged right in. But it was a lot of fun at the time and even though I now have extra covers, I am also enjoying the fact that I am giving these to people who will love them too.

I still think I can somehow adapt the oberons to the k3. Of course there will be a little extra around the kindle but with some strong but thin Velcro I think it will work. The graphite I won't worry about using a decal, and I might even just get a borsa bella sleeve and not even use a cover if I can't get the oberons adapted. And read it nekkid. I am currently doing this with the iPad and other than a sleeve, I am not using a cover for that and really prefer it.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

No regrets. I'm keeping my K2 and am waiting for all the K2 accessories to be up for sale! Wooohoooo!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I have no regrets at all. I had several skins and my Oberon. I enjoyed them for a year. I was going to buy a new cover anyway. I'll skin my K3 and buy a new Oberon as well.


Same here. I have loved my Oberons (was given a new one at Christmas, so I sold my old one), and the DecalGirl skins that I've had. My BB bags will work fine with my K3, too. I'm waiting to see how the K3 fits in the K2 Oberon, but I'm pretty sure I'll be buying a new one as soon as possible, as I don't think the fit will be good. I didn't think I was going to skin my graphite K3, but I've seen some photos of the graphite DX skinned, and it's stunning. (I may pass my K2 on to my best friend, and if that's the case, my Oberon and skin will go to someone who will truly appreciate them.) Then, of course, I'll have to get a cover.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I am still using the K1 dinosaur, but plan to upgrade soon.    I went thru a number of covers before I found the one that was just right.  I also have gone thru numerous types of booklights.  Finally. . . everything fits, the Kindle, the Decal Gal, the light, the BB bag and now it is time to get a new Kindle.  In retrospect I wish I had gone with my gut instinct instead of trying to save money.  However, I did not have any trouble selling my covers.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Boston said:


> Do you have any regrets about spending so much accessorizing your K2?
> 
> Do you see yourself going loading up on K3 accessories like you did for your K2?


I don't really have any regrets. I did purchase a few covers for my K2, but now I know what I prefer. (M-Edge Prodigy with the e-luminator, although I hope they integrate the built-in light technology that draws power from the K3.) Thankfully some of my covers were purchased used or on sale.

I don't think I'll NEED to buy as many accessories for the K3. I still have one (of three) e-luminator left, still in the box. I have the Blackberry car charger that will work with the K3 as well as an extra K2 charger cable. I also won't NEED to purchase a dark skin due to the K3's graphite color.

Edited to add: I had three e-luminators because I bought one, one came with a cover I purchased from someone, and I received one as a gift.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Luckily i only just bought a k2 and have 2 cases for it and thats it. I will probably sell both of them now though and just get the  Novere(sp?) cover i think. I have a light that will work for the k3 and i'm just going to keep it to one cover and one sleeve for my k3. 

The graphite color will save me money because i won't want a skin for it.
No real regrets here really though with accessories since i really did contain myself.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

No regrets.  Relatively speaking, I didn't buy a lot of accessories for my K2: 
- the original Amazon case (while I waited for Oberon to start shipping K2 covers),
- an Oberon with velcro (Forest in Fern), 
- 2 Decal Girl skins (because the first one clashed with the Oberon),
- A BorsaBella Kindle bag.

This time, I am willing to be more patient & wait for reviews before I order a cover.  I am not particularly drawn to any of the current Oberon Kindle covers, so I will probably go in a different direction next time.  I am intrigued by the new Amazon case with integrated light, but M-Edge also said their K3 offerings will offer enhancements to the current line.  

And I have options now.  Since my K2 Oberon cover uses the velcro, I could probably make it work for the K3, even though it is smaller.  Also, I can use the BorsaBella to protect the K3 while I wait.  I have actually been using the BorsaBella bag as a storage pouch for a 7" portable TV, but I can store that somewhere else in the interim.

I haven't decided if I am going to sell my K2 or give it away.  I think having a cover or two to accompany it will be better for the recipient.  Then they will have time to review the options before purchasing something different.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Please don't tell me you can fit your ipad in that itty bitty let's do lunch purse?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

not really because now I know what I like/want for round 2 which helps.  My one regret is not waiting on my oberon until the K3 was announced.  Now I just have to determine if I want to go that route again and if I'm ok with any damage/creasing folding may cause because that is the only way I can read comfortably with it.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> not really because now I know what I like/want for round 2 which helps.


Excellent point!

I have no regrets. I've had 2 skins for my K2 and the one was free. I'm glad I skinned mine, because when I pulled the first skin off, the Kindle looked like new. I have 4 covers from M-Edge and I've used them all equally. They all serve different purposes, one for heavy-duty protection, one is splash-proof and so on. I change covers depending on where I'm taking my Kindle. I also have the M-Edge light and I'm planning on getting more M-Edge covers for my K3, so I'm still going to be able to use the light.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Please don't tell me you can fit your ipad in that itty bitty let's do lunch purse?


All the time. It fits perfectly in vertical mode, just sticking up from the top edge by about half an inch. I have an MEdge Page sleeve which is just barely bigger than the iPad, not a bulky cover. By the same token, my K2 in the TrendyDigital sleeve fits comfortably in it either upright or sideways. The only cover I ever had that didn't fit well in the Let's Do Lunch was the Oberon, and even that worked vertically, like the iPad.


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I don't really have regrets, but having to get new accessories is one of the reasons I'm not upgrading right away; more of a money thing though.  I have a javoedge, and oberon, a octovo solis, and 2 decalgirl skins (one of which I haven't used yet).  I love all my accessories, but they would just be too expensive at this point to replace   I am, however, getting a K3 for my step-dad for his birthday in November, so playing with it and reading all your review might just push me over the edge by Christmas, lol.  I'm have such a bad case of new techno-bug-itis, lol


----------



## JenB (Jun 17, 2010)

Eh, I just take it all in stride.  

When I upgrade my phone, I buy new stuff for the new phone.  Same for any other gadget that has stuff.  

Yes, I'm upgrading.  Yes, I'll be getting new accessories.  I'll be more limited in what I choose for a case though, because I know better now what I like and what I don't.  etc.  Though I may give in to an Oberon case this time around.

I just look at it as an excuse to find more cool stuff 

JenB


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Not really at all.

Since I have the velcro Oberons  I am fairly sure I will be able to make my K3 fit in them, maybe just not as perfectly as my K2s but workable. 

I didn't like the corners, or hinges so got the velcro and I am REALLY glad I made that decision.  If for some reason they don't fit, Ill probably just get an Amazon cover, not because I don't want to spend the money, but because I don't like any of the other offerings as Oberon wont be offering Velcro.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

I already moved on from some of my accessories for the K2, but I don't regret the DecalGirl skin and I definitely don't regret the gorgeous Oberon cover that I've been enjoying all this time.  Even though I will probably only be able to include the Borsa Bella bag in the Kindle 3 mix, I got a lot of use and joy out of the things I already have, and I plan to sell them, along with my K2.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I was on the verge of ordering a new Oberon cover for my k2 when the k3 was announced.  The way I see it is I just saved $75.  Spent $60 of that on the lighted cover for the k3, and that leaves me $15 for a new skin, so I break even.  I'm a happy camper.  No regrets, no remorse.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

At least I don't have to sell my two Oberon covers every time I change Kindles.  I bought the large Oberon Journal covers (one new and one used)and use them to cover the Kindle2, and my Sony 505/600 readers.  They change out easily.  I also think the person who got the velcro Oberon had the right idea.  She can use them for all readers.  I feel better about my choice every time I see what the prices are currently for used Oberons.


----------

